# Gheenoe Crappie Setup



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Pretty cool Tom! Good idea!


----------



## RedFinaddict (Sep 14, 2010)

Ahh thats a great idea. Ill be tinkering with something like this.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Like it!! Where did those pvc fittings come from?


----------



## Micha_Mixon (Nov 27, 2010)

it looks like a christmas tree ;D


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

fish don't stand a chance


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> Like it!!  Where did those pvc fittings come from?


You need to go to a pipe furniture store. 

Here a online link, but shipping cost sucks.
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/default.aspx?catid=901&parentcatid=582


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks! Been looking for those to finnish my casting platform


----------



## davecatchesfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice spread! Thanks for the link!


----------

